# Air in my power steering?



## spooled36 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have air in my power steering lines, i tried jacking the car up and removed the power steering cap then turned my wheels left to right anout 50 times to try to get the air out. It got a little better but their is still air in their, When I turn the car on and try to move my steering wheel it just goes out of control!!!then i tried draining the power steering fluid again but this time i tried it with car on and not jacket up but it still didnt work. I really need some help on this one??? 

Thanks,


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Most of the time just filling the reseviour and turning the wheel from one stop to the other a few times will be enough to do the trick. But in some cases it may take a couple days for all the air to get out of the fluid. So it may make some noise untill that happens. I've also seen a few that needed to be drained and bleed with a vaccuum unit by the dealer with special tools (some Ford's with a 'muffler' in line with the high pressure hose).


----------



## spooled36 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, what would be your procedure after you drained your power steering fluid?To get the air out?


----------



## spooled36 (Jan 20, 2009)

PLEASE HELP?
I still have air in my power steering lines i have drained my power steering fluid 3 times already trying to get the air out. My steering wheel still goes out of control slamming from left to right when the car is on and i try to turn the steering wheel. I removed my power steering lines that are located at the bottom of my steering column one of the lines is longer the the other does the longer power steering line go on the top or bottom thread on the end of the streering column?

:confused


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

How did you get air in the lines? Did you remove them for some reason?

The Service Manual say the that a vacuum procedure is need to
remove the air from the power steering system.

I removed my lines when installing headers and lost all the fluid.
I filled the reservoir, and removed the return line from it.
I plugged the reservoir hole and ran the line in a bottle to
catch the returning fluid. With someone to help, fill the reservoir 
while slowly turning the wheels lock to lock.
This worked for me.

Larry


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You certain its air in the lines?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What year is the car? This sounds more like a power assisted steering problem, like on a 70's Vette, I had that problem, but it was the actuator valve was out of adjustment.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I have installed many sets of headers requiring removal of the lines going into the steering rack. I have never seen or heard of this issue. Normally I fill the res to the very top, as full as I can get it and still get the lid on. Then, like everyone on here has said, cycle the steering wheel from full stop to full stop 3-4 times. This will drop the level to approx where is should be, maybe a little low. Then I have them check it the next day and top off as required.

So, as asked above, what did you do to get the air introduced in the first place?

and I would stop draining the fuid.

Jerry


----------



## spooled36 (Jan 20, 2009)

My gto is an 06 and the reason for removing power steering lines is because im installing a single turbo kit and i had to or the header wont fit.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree stop draining the system, you are only letting more and more air in making it even more difficult to get it all out.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

ahhh, I bet you are boiling the fluid. Try rerouting your lines away from the turbo, even if you have to make them longer, it won't hurt anything.

I love the way the little details keep coming out until the smoking gun appears.


----------

